# Possible Hashimotos and concerned



## Tifbox (Jul 24, 2012)

I have quite a few questions but I will post labs first and then pose my questions:

TSH (.3-5 desirable range)
5/31/2011 13.72 (not medicated; the rest of the values are with me on .075 mg of Synthroid)
8/22/2011 1.28
3/1/2012 3.90
5/1/2012 1.53
7/23/2012 3.24

T3 total 
3/1/2012 93
5/1/2012 127

T4 free (.6-1.6 desirable range)
7/23/2012 .8

I felt horrible on 5/31/2011. Was cold, super tired, horrible brain fog and depressed. My husband had just deployed to Afghanistan so at first I thought it was just stress but it turned out to be a hormonal issue and I felt like a million bucks after I went on .075 mg of Synthroid. I've been on the same dose since.

I have been feeling pretty bad for the last month. I've lost tons of hair, nails are breaking off, I have joint pain, tired and needing naps, and I horrible tightness and burning around my neck (this neck symptom only for about a week and a half). I am waiting on an antibody panel to come back.

So here are my questions:
1. My symptoms are different than when I was first diagnosed. Is this normal?
2. My TSH isn't too high but I don't feel myslef at all. Could I be feeling this bad with just a 3.24 TSH?
3. We just moved (and we will only be here one year so it is a more stressful move than usual) and I am wondering now if stress is what is causing my thyroid to go out of whack. Have any of you noticed a correlation between your thyroid function and stress?
4. My most concerning symptom is the tightness around my neck (it is like having rubberbands wrapped around my neck and a burning sensation that comes and goes). Is this a sign of Hashimotos? I am having an ultrasound tomorrow. I am wondering what all these symptoms mean and honestly I am scared of everything come back normal and being labled "crazy."

Thanks for letting me share! I would love any input from those of you that have been down this road a bit longer.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

1) Yes, things change all the time with Hashi's (and thyroid stuff generally), so that's normal for the abnormals. 
2) It is commonly said around here that most people feel better with a TSH around 1...it's totally conceivable that you feel badly with your current TSH.
3) I think there's a correlation, but I don't know of anything concrete that "proves" it. 
4) I'm glad you are getting an ultrasound. Have they tested your antibodies yet? (whoops, never mind that last question, I see you are waiting on those results!)


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

You need a Free T3 run as well. That test really tells me how I feel. I personally feel better when my TSH is below 1.0 and my Free T3 is WAY above 3.0 (Range: 2.5 - 6.5) 
Find out what the antibody test reveals and what the ultrasound says.
I have no throat/neck pain or noticible goiter or swelling, so I can't help you with that. I do have Hashi's though.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tifbox said:


> I have quite a few questions but I will post labs first and then pose my questions:
> 
> TSH (.3-5 desirable range)
> 5/31/2011 13.72 (not medicated; the rest of the values are with me on .075 mg of Synthroid)
> ...












It is possible that you require more Synthroid and the only way to find out for sure is to get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests. AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0; most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES at about 75% of the ranges given by your lab.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm

Stress exacerbates what is already waiting to happen. Glad you are getting the ultra-sound and you must let us know the outcome of that!

Also, have you had any antibodies' tests done for the thryoid?


----------



## Tifbox (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, it looks like I don't have Hashi's. My TPO was normal. I am a bit surprised b/c I have had antibody issues with past pregnancies and I had such a tight/burning feeling in my neck for 2 weeks. Ultrasound showed that I may have had acute thyroiditis which may account for the symptoms I was having. My Synthroid meds were upped to .1mg (I was at .075mg). I am feeling a ton better. The only symptom I have left right now is joint achiness in wrists, knuckles in my hands, shoulders and neck. Hoping by next week all of this will be gone.

Have any of you had acute thyroiditis? Is it likely that I will have frequent episodes or is it just a fluke thing? Are there any other antibodies tests that I should be aware of that might indicate more going on that just hypothyroidism?

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Acute thyroiditis varies in the number of times a person might get it. Yes, I've had it. Just once [possibly twice] in over 20 years.

I wonder just how much the stress of your husbnad's leaving played into this.

Thank you and your husband for YOUR service to this country.

Let us know how you are in the next week.


----------

